# Mi objetivo:Convertir 3.000 euros en 300.000 en bolsa.



## control de riesgo (21 Mar 2013)

Convertir 3.000 euros en 300.000 euros en bolsa para la jubilación.
Puede ser una utopia,lo sé,pero ése fue mi objetivo cuando destiné 3.000 euros para empezar una estrategia hace ya casi 4 años.
Mi estrategia consiste en tener siempre una lista de 10 valores interesantes para invertir bajo mi punto de vista,pero invertir solo en uno de ellos,e ir saltando de un valor a otro según me vaya pareciendo el mas interesante en cada momento bajo mi punto de vista claro e intuición,con una permanencia media de 63 dias por valor.
Empecé a seguir ésta estrategia a rajatabla en el 2009 con Natra,al que luego siguió valores como Codere,Pescanova,Iberpapel,Rovi,Ence,Cie Automotive,Acciona,Tubacex,Credit agricole,Exxon Mobil,Alcoa,Arcelor Mittal,Faes farma,Kbc groupe,Consol energy,Mediobanca,Nabors Industries,Codere,y ésos 3.000 euros son hoy 10.299 euros invertidos en Apollo Group.
Como veréis empecé con chicharrillos,éso si,buscando siempre la calidad-precio,y luego me fui internacionalizando.
Mis mayores éxitos:
Cie Automotive +75%
Kbc Groupe +66%
Mis mayores fracasos:
Alcoa -30%
Arcelor mittal -19%
Vértigo,si a menudo,en Tubacex por ejemplo ya disponia de 16.396 euros para invertir en él,la verdad que me daba mucho reparo invertir todo en un valor de sus caracteristicas,pero otra parte de mi cabeza me deciaero si has empezado con ésta estrategia con 3.000 euros a fondo perdido.
Otras veces he pensado¿y si un dia pillo un valor que quiebre y deje de cotizar?pero la otra parte de mi cabeza también me decia,pero hombre si has empezado con ésta estrategia a fondo perdido,es el precio que tienes que pagar por mantener tu sueño.
¿Sueño,Utopia,Realidad?
Un saludo.


----------



## RETAMA (21 Mar 2013)

> ¿Sueño,Utopia,Realidad?



Ruleta 


pongo aquí los 10 caracteres que me faltan


----------



## calopez (21 Mar 2013)

Prueba con Gowex antes de que explote.


----------



## Shui (21 Mar 2013)

Hola spamero, con un analisis factorial clásico superas eso. Adios spamero.


----------



## Biribuch (21 Mar 2013)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Convertir 3.000 euros en 300.000 euros en bolsa para la jubilación.
> Puede ser una utopia,lo sé,pero ése fue mi objetivo cuando destiné 3.000 euros para empezar una estrategia hace ya casi 4 años.
> Mi estrategia consiste en tener siempre una lista de 10 valores interesantes para invertir bajo mi punto de vista,pero invertir solo en uno de ellos,e ir saltando de un valor a otro según me vaya pareciendo el mas interesante en cada momento bajo mi punto de vista claro e intuición,con una permanencia media de 63 dias por valor.
> Empecé a seguir ésta estrategia a rajatabla en el 2009 con Natra,al que luego siguió valores como Codere,Pescanova
> ...


----------



## Rafacoins (21 Mar 2013)

Por lo que veo sabes tanto de bolsa como yo, asi que voy a darte un consejo de tu a tu.
Ve corriendo, coge los 10mil€, comprate unas onzas en el andorrano y duerme tranquilo antes de que te dejen sin un duro


----------



## Juan Palomo (21 Mar 2013)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Convertir 3.000 euros en 300.000 euros en bolsa para la jubilación.
> Puede ser una utopia,lo sé,pero ése fue mi objetivo cuando destiné 3.000 euros para empezar una estrategia hace ya casi 4 años.
> Mi estrategia consiste en tener siempre una lista de 10 valores interesantes para invertir bajo mi punto de vista,pero invertir solo en uno de ellos,e ir saltando de un valor a otro según me vaya pareciendo el mas interesante en cada momento bajo mi punto de vista claro e intuición,con una permanencia media de 63 dias por valor.
> Empecé a seguir ésta estrategia a rajatabla en el 2009 con Natra,al que luego siguió valores como Codere,Pescanova,Iberpapel,Rovi,Ence,Cie Automotive,Acciona,Tubacex,Credit agricole,Exxon Mobil,Alcoa,Arcelor Mittal,Faes farma,Kbc groupe,Consol energy,Mediobanca,Nabors Industries,Codere,y ésos 3.000 euros son hoy 10.299 euros invertidos en Apollo Group.
> ...




Podías haber invertido sólo las ganancias y quedarte con el capital inicial (3.000 leuros) + IPC 
Esto de quedarse con el capital inicial y un poco más es por si te metes en algún valor que quiebra o se va al carajo. Suele ocurrir, sobre todo en USA. Tú mismo has dicho que metiste en algunos valores tipo chicharros y hasta que llegues a 300.000 te podría pasar:8:

Aunque creo que si llegas a más de 100.000 euros no lo meterías todo, o ¿si?
De todas formas te doy mi enhorabuena, es la única forma de salir victorioso de la bolsa, tener una estrategia, paciencia y conocimientos claro.

P.D: Yo también estoy intentando multiplicar mi pequeño capital para la jubilación, mayormente en la bolsa USA ya que me aburrí de la española.


----------



## control de riesgo (21 Mar 2013)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Podías haber invertido sólo las ganancias y quedarte con el capital inicial (3.000 leuros) + IPC
> Esto de quedarse con el capital inicial y un poco más es por si te metes en algún valor que quiebra o se va al carajo. Suele ocurrir, sobre todo en USA. Tú mismo has dicho que metiste en algunos valores tipo chicharros y hasta que llegues a 300.000 te podría pasar:8:
> 
> Aunque creo que si llegas a más de 100.000 euros no lo meterías todo, o ¿si?
> ...



Gracias Juan Palomo,tienes razón quizás sea mas inteligente quedarte con el capital inicial+ipc,pero el objetivo creo que seria muchisimo mas dificil.
buena pregunta si llego a los 100.000 euros¿meteria todo?ahora diria que si,espero tener la fuerza mental necesaria para ello,si llega ése momento,suerte en tus inversiones y un saludo.


----------



## serhost (21 Mar 2013)

Tu realidad: Quedarte a 0


----------



## INE (21 Mar 2013)

Como lo vas a perder todo mejor que te lo gastes de antemano, ya sabes, putas y coca.


----------



## Thom son (21 Mar 2013)

Sí, es el juego de la ruleta, pero de la ruleta... rusa. Creer que por ahí se llega a sitio diferente del desastre es, para mí, digno de los misterios de Eleusis. 

PD: lo del "capitalismo popular" fue una maniobra para desplumar pardillos que muchos se llegaron a creer en su tiempo. Desplumados por su mala cabeza por hacer caso a cantos de sirena la mayoría de ellos hace tiempo, compruebo con estupor que aún quedan algunos.


----------



## jajavi (21 Mar 2013)

yo algun dia quiero intentarlo, con una cantidad a fondo perdido
solo que no basaria mi estrategia en un solo valor y en mi intuicion


----------



## Juan Palomo (21 Mar 2013)

Otra cosita, ten en cuenta que tienes que pagar a Hacienda las plusvalías. Si un año tienes muchas ganancias y al año siguiente te metes en un valor que se va a tomar por .... con toda la pasta a ver con que dinero pagas a Hacienda. Tenlo en cuenta.

De ahí que tengas que quedarte con algo para pagar las plusvalías. Y cuando llegues a 50.000 o más diversifica (dos valores por lo menos), y a hacer cuentas.


----------



## Algas (21 Mar 2013)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Mi estrategia consiste en tener siempre una lista de 10 valores interesantes para invertir bajo mi punto de vista,pero invertir solo en uno de ellos,e ir saltando de un valor a otro según me vaya pareciendo el mas interesante en cada momento bajo mi punto de vista claro e intuición,con una permanencia media de 63 dias por valor.



¿Y cómo elijes esos 10 valores?, ¿fundamentales?, ¿Análisis técnico?, ¿noticias y rumores?, ¿intuición?, ¿combinados?


----------



## rianpar (21 Mar 2013)

Yo se de uno que gano 100 millones de pesetas partiendo de 2 millones de pesetas, que le le dieron por el despido, jugando a futuros ¿como quedo el asunto? LO ACABO PERDIENDO TODO


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (21 Mar 2013)

Hilo lamentable, y encima te dan cosas.

Para invertir en bolsa se necesitan al menos cinco o más cosas:

1. SUERTE O LOTERÍA "ESTADÍSTICA". La gran mayoría pierden, esto es que te toque a ti ser el que ganas.
2. CONOCIMIENTO GENERAL DE ECONOMÍA. Y entender porque Bankia es una puta mierda de inversión y por qué otras cosas puedan ser buenas.
3. MUCHO TIEMPO QUE DEDICARLE. Para hacer eso que propones casi deberías dedicarte a tiempo completo, si no es que tienes de lo primero.
4. CONOCIMIENTOS TÉCNICOS O DE ANÁLISIS FINANCIERO. Sí, no siempren funcionan, pero no me creo que alguien que vaya en serio con lo de la bolsa no tenga ni puta idea de indicadores ni de nada.
5. INTUICIÓN Y JUICIO CRÍTICO DE LA REALIDAD. Relacionado con lo primero y con el sentido común, para ver que cosas pueden ir bien y cuáles están destinadas a ser un fracaso.

Y por último, conocer al menos, someramente, la decepcionante o fascinante teoría del caos, y su posible relación con la economía, de paso, ya que me he currado un tocho para un hilo de fantasmeo puro que no lo merece, me hago algo de autopublicidad...

Economía: Debate: ¿Es la economía un sistema caótico?


----------



## Miembro eliminado 37497 (21 Mar 2013)

Con acciones yo haría la que dice Warren Buffet.
10 acciones diferentes al 10% de patrimonio cada una.
Cada principio de año cambias las dos que menos te gusten. ienso:
La ganancia no se hace cambiando mucho sino comprando bien.


----------



## control de riesgo (21 Mar 2013)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Otra cosita, ten en cuenta que tienes que pagar a Hacienda las plusvalías. Si un año tienes muchas ganancias y al año siguiente te metes en un valor que se va a tomar por .... con toda la pasta a ver con que dinero pagas a Hacienda. Tenlo en cuenta.
> 
> De ahí que tengas que quedarte con algo para pagar las plusvalías. Y cuando llegues a 50.000 o más diversifica (dos valores por lo menos), y a hacer cuentas.



Buena pregunta juan palomo,el tema de hacienda,hasta ahora las he ido pagando de mis ahorros con mucho gusto con mis ahorros,pero como comentas,cuando llegue a una cantidad importante,quizás tenga que tirar con parte de ésas plusvalias,pero es un problema que ahora mismo no me preocupa jajajajaja....,ojalá que llegue a tener ése problema,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (21 Mar 2013)

Algas dijo:


> ¿Y cómo elijes esos 10 valores?, ¿fundamentales?, ¿Análisis técnico?, ¿noticias y rumores?, ¿intuición?, ¿combinados?



hola Algas,me muevo basicamente por intuición y fundamentales,creo que en bolsa,a veces se valora demasiado un valor y a veces se le infravalora por múltiples circunstancias,y me gusta detectarlo,a veces acierto y otras veces no.
Para mi es un hobby en el que empecé hace 14 años,me gusta bucear entre números,noticias,rumores,analistas etc.Un saludo.


----------



## mpbk (21 Mar 2013)

pon 6000 y asi tendrás 600000............

este tipo de retos no llevan a nada..si pierdes los 3000€ dejalo como fracaso y no lo vuelvas a intentar


----------



## rumboso (21 Mar 2013)

Y a las comisiones de compra\venta\custodia....hay qu anadir que plusvalias mayores de 6000 eur tributan mas.
Espero que tengas suerte, mi objetivo es mas modesto, es duplicar la inversion en 1 ano.


----------



## Rexter (21 Mar 2013)

rumboso dijo:


> Y a las comisiones de compra\venta\custodia....hay qu anadir que plusvalias mayores de 6000 eur tributan mas.
> Espero que tengas suerte, mi objetivo es mas modesto, es duplicar la inversion en 1 ano.



Bueno... eso de modesto, no se que decir. Mi objetivo en bolsa (y eso que tengo cartera virtual) es un 10% anual. Conseguir más de un 50% en un año es muy complicado y mantener ese beneficio en el tiempo es una proeza.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Mar 2013)

animo wapísimo...


----------



## gabrielo (22 Mar 2013)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Convertir 3.000 euros en 300.000 euros en bolsa para la jubilación.
> Puede ser una utopia,lo sé,pero ése fue mi objetivo cuando destiné 3.000 euros para empezar una estrategia hace ya casi 4 años.
> Mi estrategia consiste en tener siempre una lista de 10 valores interesantes para invertir bajo mi punto de vista,pero invertir solo en uno de ellos,e ir saltando de un valor a otro según me vaya pareciendo el mas interesante en cada momento bajo mi punto de vista claro e intuición,con una permanencia media de 63 dias por valor.
> Empecé a seguir ésta estrategia a rajatabla en el 2009 con Natra,al que luego siguió valores como Codere,Pescanova,Iberpapel,Rovi,Ence,Cie Automotive,Acciona,Tubacex,Credit agricole,Exxon Mobil,Alcoa,Arcelor Mittal,Faes farma,Kbc groupe,Consol energy,Mediobanca,Nabors Industries,Codere,y ésos 3.000 euros son hoy 10.299 euros invertidos en Apollo Group.
> ...



apollo group la tengo yo y tiene una pinta buenisima ,esta en minimos de 15 años lleva casi un mes haciendo suelo y creo yo que no va a bajar mas, pero le veo un problema es que hay que estar bastante mas de 62 dias para doblar el valor, calculo yo que dentro de 2 años estara en torno a 50 si las cosas salen bien.


----------



## MrMonedas (22 Mar 2013)

Cuando hayan duplicado la inversión avisan


----------



## gabrielo (22 Mar 2013)

de todas formas si quieres asegurar mas apollo group es mejor que esperes que consolide el siguiente tramo de bajada los 19 euros ,este tramo lo perdio hace 1 mes escaso y quien te dice que no baja mas, apollo group parece tirado de precio pero cuidadito los americanos son muy raros las vegas sant estuvo hace 4 años a menos de 50 centimos de euros.


----------



## control de riesgo (23 Mar 2013)

bankiero dijo:


> Con acciones yo haría la que dice Warren Buffet.
> 10 acciones diferentes al 10% de patrimonio cada una.
> Cada principio de año cambias las dos que menos te gusten. ienso:
> La ganancia no se hace cambiando mucho sino comprando bien.



Me parece buena estrategia.He de comentar que yo tengo una cartera diversificada desde hace muchos años con valores como enagas,red electrica,cocacola,Mcdonals etc,es decir con valores que han estado incrementando sus dividendos año tras año durante mas de 25 años seguidos,y en la que no tengo intención de vender nunca,a no ser que necesite el dinero o que éstos valores dejen de incrementar sus dividendos,es decir para el largisimo plazo,por revalorización en el tiempo y dividendos. 
Eso si,es una cartera aburrida,hay semanas que no estoy pendiente de su cotización. 
Ahora bien, hace casi cuatro años empecé a dedicar 3.000 euros de mis dividendos acumulados de mi cartera a un valor para especular y divertirme,que es de la estrategia que estoy aplicando desde hace casi 4 años.
Mi cartera diversificada me dá seguridad,cuestión muy importante para invertir en bolsa,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (23 Mar 2013)

gabrielo dijo:


> apollo group la tengo yo y tiene una pinta buenisima ,esta en minimos de 15 años lleva casi un mes haciendo suelo y creo yo que no va a bajar mas, pero le veo un problema es que hay que estar bastante mas de 62 dias para doblar el valor, calculo yo que dentro de 2 años estara en torno a 50 si las cosas salen bien.



Hola Grabielo,es complicadisimo doblar en una acción,y menos en poco tiempo y sin apalancamientos,yo me conformo con ir sumando rentabilidades,y que al final de año,hagan una aceptable rentabilidad.
Apollo Group de momento me está dando mas disgustos que alegrias,el dia 25 creo que presenta resultados trimestrales,a ver que nos cuentan.
Suerte y un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (29 May 2013)

*Le toca el turno a Europac.*

Vendidas las Apollo group,le toca el turno a Europac con 10.284 euros,a ver que tal,suerte y un saludo.


----------



## ALFREDOCP (29 May 2013)

mmmmm....Gordon Gekko a la vista


----------



## El_Consul (29 May 2013)

Yo suelo jugar todos los viernes a la ONCE,mi numero preferido acaba en 65.

Creo que jugamos a lo mismo o algo así.


----------



## enladrillador (29 May 2013)

La bolsa no está hecha para mindundis hoy en día, y más con el HFT y demas milongas.


----------



## Rafacoins (29 May 2013)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Vendidas las Apollo group,le toca el turno a Europac con 10.284 euros,a ver que tal,suerte y un saludo.



¿Como lo llevas despues de tanto tiempo?, pierdes?, ganas?,
¿te vas acercando a los 300K?


----------



## control de riesgo (29 May 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> ¿Como lo llevas despues de tanto tiempo?, pierdes?, ganas?,
> ¿te vas acercando a los 300K?



Hombre si empecé con 3000 es que voy ganando algo,lo de los 300.000 está lejísimos todavia,pero hay un dicho que dice "si apuntas a las estrellas cuanto menos alcanzarás la luna"
Me conformaría con la luna,un saludo.


----------



## Berebere (29 May 2013)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Hombre si empecé con 3000 es que voy ganando algo,lo de los 300.000 está lejísimos todavia,pero hay un dicho que dice "si apuntas a las estrellas cuanto menos alcanzarás la luna"
> Me conformaría con la luna,un saludo.




O te rompes las piernas contra un mojón por caminar mirando tan alto...


----------



## Rafacoins (29 May 2013)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Hombre si empecé con 3000 es que voy ganando algo,lo de los 300.000 está lejísimos todavia,pero hay un dicho que dice "si apuntas a las estrellas cuanto menos alcanzarás la luna"
> Me conformaría con la luna,un saludo.



Ah, no habia entendido tu post. Veo que llevas unos 10.3K, eso esta muy bien. 
No has llegado a la luna pero si has subido unos cuantos metros! (mas del 300%!!!)
Alguna vez me contaron alguna historia de que alguien llegado a este punto (300% de una pequeña inversion), comenzo a sacar cuentas del tipo...
"si hubiese vendido mi casa e invertia todo, ahora tendria tres casas... Luego viven debajo de un puente"
Sin ir mas lejos, "el cuento de la lechera"


----------



## ex pepito feliz (29 May 2013)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Convertir 3.000 euros en 300.000 euros en bolsa para la jubilación.
> Puede ser una utopia,lo sé,pero ése fue mi objetivo cuando destiné 3.000 euros para empezar una estrategia hace ya casi 4 años.
> Mi estrategia consiste en tener siempre una lista de 10 valores interesantes para invertir bajo mi punto de vista,pero invertir solo en uno de ellos,e ir saltando de un valor a otro según me vaya pareciendo el mas interesante en cada momento bajo mi punto de vista claro e intuición,con una permanencia media de 63 dias por valor.
> Empecé a seguir ésta estrategia a rajatabla en el 2009 con Natra,al que luego siguió valores como Codere,Pescanova,Iberpapel,Rovi,Ence,Cie Automotive,Acciona,Tubacex,Credit agricole,Exxon Mobil,Alcoa,Arcelor Mittal,Faes farma,Kbc groupe,Consol energy,Mediobanca,Nabors Industries,Codere,y ésos 3.000 euros son hoy 10.299 euros invertidos en Apollo Group.
> ...




No sufras por nada. 

estate tranquilo.

un dia de estos, te quedaras tan pillado en uno de esos " chicharros", que no podras vender porque las perdidas serian desastrosas para tus cuentas de la lechera.

veras como tus ahorros bajan cada dia que pasa un 10% cuando no sea uno del otc y lo veas bajar un 50-60% el mismo dia. entonces, y solo entonces , decidiras vender a mercado, da igual el precio. pero quieres recuperar lo maximo posible. venderas recuperando solamente un 30% de la ultima inversion ( y del total de tu dinero) 

pero eso no es lo peor. al dia siguiente , o al otro, veras ese valor volver a subir un 40% al dia siguiente volvera a subir otro 40% y tu lo veras desde fuera.

meteras lo que te queda en algun chicharro del otc a 0,000... a ver si se produce el milagro y te haces rico y famoso

entonces, ese chicharro , ya de por si maltrecho, entrara en concurdo de acreedores, c-11 etc y lo perderas inevitablemente todo.

y tu contestaras que.. empeze con 3k a fondo perdido, y si lo pierdo , no pasa nada.


espero que de verdad tengas la cabeza tan fria como dices tenerla. 

y ojala consiguas esos 300k


----------



## control de riesgo (30 May 2013)

No,si yo estoy tranquilo,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (31 Jul 2013)

Vendidas hoy las Europac a 3,31 por lo que cuento de un saldo de 12.291 euros para invertir en el siguiente valor.
Aunque sigo pensando que el titulo del hilo tendria que haber sido"Si sigo así convertiré 3.000 euros en 300.000 en bolsa"
PD Aunque si llego a 30.000 también me vale eh......un saludo.


----------



## Mr.T (31 Jul 2013)

No te creas que es tan imposible lo que pretendes. Tienes más del 25% del camino hecho. Si multiplicas tu inversión x 4 otras 3 veces lo habrás conseguido de sobra. Aún así muy difícil.


----------



## control de riesgo (31 Jul 2013)

Mr.T dijo:


> No te creas que es tan imposible lo que pretendes. Tienes más del 25% del camino hecho. Si multiplicas tu inversión x 4 otras 3 veces lo habrás conseguido de sobra. Aún así muy difícil.



Tienes razón Mr.T,es dificilisimo,lo mas seguro es que la rentabilidad se vaya diluyendo con el tiempo,pasito a pasito,no queda otra,un saludo.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2013)

Pero invertir en un solo valor no es mucho riesgo?


----------



## itaka (31 Jul 2013)

pq no aumentas tú capital con ahorros ? no trabajas ?? sería más facil si cada año consigues sumar aunque sea 3000 euros más de ahorros.


----------



## control de riesgo (1 Ago 2013)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pero invertir en un solo valor no es mucho riesgo?



Totalmente de acuerdo,si es mucho riesgo,un saludo.

---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 07:45 ----------




itaka dijo:


> pq no aumentas tú capital con ahorros ? no trabajas ?? sería más facil si cada año consigues sumar aunque sea 3000 euros más de ahorros.



En mi cartera de muy largo plazo,he ido haciendo aportaciones siempre que he podido,pero para ésta estrategia que llevo 4 años con ella no,por el riesgo que conlleva a no diversificar,un saludo.


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Ago 2013)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo,si es mucho riesgo,un saludo.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-ago-2013 at 07:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues ahora te esta saliendo bien 
No has pensado comercializarte como broker?


----------



## Rafacoins (1 Ago 2013)

Que tal FCC para la proxima compra?


----------



## Humim (4 Ago 2013)

EL creador del hilo podria poner sus pensamientos sobre acciones en este hilo asi nos beneficiariamos un poco todos no?


----------



## billete50 (4 Ago 2013)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> No sufras por nada.
> 
> estate tranquilo.
> 
> ...




que tal por el otc????


----------



## Cui Bono (4 Ago 2013)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pero invertir en un solo valor no es mucho riesgo?



No si solo estás trolleando.


----------



## nebulosa (4 Ago 2013)

ummmmm, que fácil parece todo, Eh.
Al tiempo


----------



## DVD1975 (5 Ago 2013)

indenaiks dijo:


> No si solo estás trolleando.



No estoy trolleando


----------



## control de riesgo (10 Ago 2013)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pues ahora te esta saliendo bien
> No has pensado comercializarte como broker?



Si,de momento no me puedo quejar de las rentabilidades obtenidas.
Si, he pensado en comercializarme como broker en un futuro,ahora lo hago gratis a quien le interesa seguir mis pasos,le aviso con antelación por e-mail,solo a cambio de alguna propina y sólo si gana dinero siguiendo mis pasos.
Un saludo.


----------



## NaNDeTe (11 Ago 2013)

Que broker utilizas?

Yo ahora estoy en fase de formación, cuando me crea preparado empezare con 10 o 15k, aunque pienso que es mejor diversificar un poco, al menos en 3 acciones de diferentes campos.

Mientras me jode bastante el ver como en simulaciones desde marzo hubiera obtenido bastantes ganancias, con Jazztel, Bankinter, Facebook recientemente o Gamesa la verdad es que me han provocado echarme las manos a la cabeza y sentirme como un gilipollas por no haberlo echo con pasta real.


----------



## control de riesgo (12 Ago 2013)

*Le toca el turno a Duro Felguera.*

Le toca ahora el turno a Duro Felguera con 12.291 euros,a ver que tal,un saludo.


----------



## control de riesgo (5 Sep 2013)

Vendidas las Duro felguera,13.255 euros disponibles.
Un saludo.


----------



## Rafacoins (5 Sep 2013)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Vendidas las Duro felguera,13.255 euros disponibles.
> Un saludo.



hay que decir que se te esta dando bien


----------



## control de riesgo (5 Sep 2013)

Rafacoins dijo:


> hay que decir que se te esta dando bien



Gracias,de momento no vá mal la cosa,un saludo.


----------



## gabrielo (5 Sep 2013)

cuidadito arcelor ,acerinox ,alcoa y similares que estan muy infravaloradas y acaban de romper resistencias y no me extrañarian que suban mas de un 40 por ciento en menos de 6 meses.


----------



## Robopoli (5 Sep 2013)

gabrielo dijo:


> cuidadito arcelor ,acerinox ,alcoa y similares que estan muy infravaloradas y acaban de romper resistencias y no me extrañarian que suban mas de un 40 por ciento en menos de 6 meses.



Yo estoy más contento con Arcelor que unas castañuelas. Entré hace relativamente poco y la verdad es la acción está teniendo un comportamiento inmejorable.


----------



## Karks (5 Sep 2013)

sisi lo va a perder todo pero ha obtenido una rendibilidad del 250% aprox


----------



## mpbk (6 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo estoy más contento con Arcelor que unas castañuelas. Entré hace relativamente poco y la verdad es la acción está teniendo un comportamiento inmejorable.



inmejorable? si está plana......a medio plazo tiene buen aspecto


----------



## Tonyina (6 Sep 2013)

Ni de coña lo logras. Pero nos harás más ricos a los demás ^_^


----------



## control de riesgo (16 Sep 2013)

*Le toca el turno a Almirall.*

Le toca el turno a Almirall con 13.255 euros.


----------



## ninfireblade (16 Sep 2013)

Creo que seria buena idea que pusieras una grafica con la evolucion e irla actualizando


----------



## Illescas (16 Sep 2013)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Le toca el turno a Almirall con 13.255 euros.



¿Que has visto en Almirall que no veo yo? La semana pasado rompió soporte y esta semana está haciendo pull, como era de esperar. Me puedo equivocar por que....bueno...me puedo equivocar, pero está más para cortos que para largos.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Sep 2013)

Illescas dijo:


> ¿Que has visto en Almirall que no veo yo? La semana pasado rompió soporte y esta semana está haciendo pull, como era de esperar. Me puedo equivocar por que....bueno...me puedo equivocar, pero está más para cortos que para largos.



Creo que va más por fundamentales.


----------



## tikonenko (17 Sep 2013)

*almirall*

,hola amigos,almirall esta justo debajo de una resistencia ,la de 9,20 ,no seria mas sensato entrar cuando la rompa al alza??,
te deseo mucha suerte amigo control de riesgo


----------



## control de riesgo (17 Sep 2013)

Robopoli dijo:


> Creo que va más por fundamentales.



Cierto,aunque yo me muevo por intuición,le doy mas importancia al fundamental que al técnico,un saludo.

---------- Post added 17-sep-2013 at 07:47 ----------




tikonenko dijo:


> ,hola amigos,almirall esta justo debajo de una resistencia ,la de 9,20 ,no seria mas sensato entrar cuando la rompa al alza??,
> te deseo mucha suerte amigo control de riesgo



Gracias,tikonenko,suerte en tus inversiones tu también,un saludo.


----------



## Guanotopía (17 Sep 2013)

No tiene mala pinta, parece que se movía cómodamente entre los 9,60 y los 10, pero después del reparto de dividendos y que se retrasaran en un medicamento vino la bajada.

El abrir un nuevo frente en Canadá me da la impresión de que la va a llevar de vuelta a esa zona.

Almirall sigue su apuesta internacional y abre una nueva filial en Canad

Aparte que el haber invertido fuertemente en I+D va a traer sus frutos.


----------



## T.Montana (23 Sep 2013)

El capital de 3000 euros lo divides por diez,300 euros,hora tienes 10 posibilidades de lograrlo.En cada posibilidad invertiras 10 veces con interes compuesto hasta alcanzar el 100% y sucesivamente.Elige un activo en tendencia y apalancamiento fuerte.10 aciertos seguidos es 1 probabilidad entre 1024 creo recordar en sucesos independientes,en bolsa debe ser menor porque influyen noticias,tendencias...No estoy seguro,pero es algo dificil de conseguir,suerte.


----------



## tikonenko (28 Sep 2013)

*ya sube*

hola amigos,ya sube un poquito ALMIRALL,ha roto la resistencia de 9,20,suerte amigo control de riesgo

---------- Post added 28-sep-2013 at 17:39 ----------

hola,se me olvidaba preguntarte,cual es tu objetivo en almirall.


----------



## control de riesgo (28 Sep 2013)

tikonenko dijo:


> hola amigos,ya sube un poquito ALMIRALL,ha roto la resistencia de 9,20,suerte amigo control de riesgo
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-sep-2013 at 17:39 ----------
> 
> hola,se me olvidaba preguntarte,cual es tu objetivo en almirall.



Hola tikonenko,yo creo que Almirall puede ponerse por encima de los 10 euros,lo que no estoy tan seguro,es el tiempo que habrá que esperar para verlo,suerte y un saludo.


----------



## NaNDeTe (1 Oct 2013)

HCH invertido, al MACD parece que le queda recorrido... muy buena C.Riesgo


----------



## tikonenko (1 Oct 2013)

*ya va*

hola,ya va para arriba y como un cohete,enhorabuena amigo control de riesgo,yo no hubiera pronosticado esa subida ni en cien años


----------



## NaNDeTe (2 Oct 2013)

Que tal ves Acerinox? pinta que puede llegar lejos en no mucho tiempo


----------



## control de riesgo (28 Oct 2013)

*21% de plusvalías para compartir con el fisco.*

A partir de ahora dejaré un 21% de las plusvalías para compartir con el fisco,hasta ahora las he ido pagando con mis dividendos de mi cartera de largo plazo,pero ya no me llega,por lo tanto mi plan de pensiones de 3000 a 300.000 será mucho mas difícil,si ya lo era de por sí,pero como ya he comentado en alguna ocasión con 30.000 también me conformo,un saludo.
15.346 euros disponibles para el siguiente valor.


----------



## control de riesgo (4 Nov 2013)

Le toca el turno a Cie Automotive con 15.346 euros.


----------



## control de riesgo (9 Abr 2014)

*Vendidas las Cie Automotive hoy a 9.09.*

Estado de mi plan de pensiones personal:
Vendidas las Cie Automotive con una plusvalía del 14%,me aplico retención para compartir con el fisco y
17.082 euros disponibles para el siguiente valor,un saludo.


----------



## Divad (9 Abr 2014)

El hilo sin capturas reflejando las ganancias/perdidas no vale nada.


----------



## TheSultan23 (9 Abr 2014)

Divad dijo:


> El hilo sin capturas reflejando las ganancias/perdidas no vale nada.



Pero las capturas no importan una mierda, lo importante es el acierto. Si canta cuando entra y cuando sale no hay trampa ni cartón.


----------



## Chila (9 Abr 2014)

Muy buena operacion controlderiesgo.


----------



## Divad (10 Abr 2014)

TheSultan23 dijo:


> Pero las capturas no importan una mierda, lo importante es el acierto. Si canta cuando entra y cuando sale no hay trampa ni cartón.




Eso no justifica nada, si tan buena persona es que ayuda a ganar dinero... No le debería de importar reflejar lo que dice con el dinero ganado/perdido.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (10 Abr 2014)

Pero si canta entradas y salidas al dia.
Que mas te dado a ti el dinero que gana, no es tu problema.


----------



## TheSultan23 (10 Abr 2014)

Divad dijo:


> Eso no justifica nada, si tan buena persona es que ayuda a ganar dinero... No le debería de importar reflejar lo que dice con el dinero ganado/perdido.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pero que eso da igual, a mí me la suda que tenga 100 € o 100 millones (a no ser que quiera compartir algo XD). Lo que importa es que si le ves constantemente acertar con sus entradas y posteriores salidas a x meses...pues joder qué más quieres.


----------



## Divad (10 Abr 2014)

Quiero que no sea cantar por cantar.

Puedo decir que todas las empresas (telecomunicaciones) desarrollen el primer móvil con grafeno van a marcar una nieva era tecnológica. Por ahora Samsung ha encontrado la forma de fabricarlo en cadena.

Me llevo algo a cambio?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (10 Abr 2014)

Atentos a la proxima entrada.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (10 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pero si canta entradas y salidas al dia.
> Que mas te dado a ti el dinero que gana, no es tu problema.



Yo entiendo a Divad
No es lo mismo poner pronósticos en un foro sin pruebas (podrías publicarlos sin arriesgar nada, pero diciendo que te juegas mucho....) con el objetivo, por ejemplo, de crearte fama y enganchar así la pasta de unos cuantos palominos con billetes...

Que poner pronósticos con pruebas de lo que metes, porque en ese caso demuestras que realmente crees en lo que publicas y que te la estás jugando.

Por mucho que un tío acierte, no es lo mismo si mete 100 que si mete 100.000 ¿creo que está claro no? O sea, no, no da lo mismo.

Saludos.


----------



## Chila (10 Abr 2014)

Canta la entrada y con cuanto.
Y la salida.
A mi me vale.


----------



## control de riesgo (11 Abr 2014)

*Cada uno es libre y responsable de sus inversiones.*

Buenos dias,creo que yo no tengo ninguna necesidad ni obligación de poner capturas o presentar pruebas mas allá de poner en el foro que compro, a cuanto entro y a cuanto salgo debidamente por fechas,tampoco me preocupa si hay gente que se crea o no se crea porque al único que tengo que rendir cuentas es a Hacienda,porque nunca he tocado cuentas de nadie ni pienso tocarlas,ni siquiera puedo asesorar,para éso están las empresas las empresas de asesoramiento financiero(EAFI) inscriptas en la CNMV,tampoco vendo cursos ni pócimas mágicas,simplemente me gusta la bolsa,llevo muchos años,creo que se me dá bien y me gusta mojarme en los foros ,y si personalmente alguien me pregunta donde invierto o que haría en su caso,pues yo se lo digo como lo haría con cualquier amigo o familiar,si luego me recompensa con unas cañas o un jamón jajaja,perfecto.
También quiero reseñar que ésto es sólo un reto personal mio,cada uno es libre y responsable de sus inversiones,un saludo.


----------



## Illescas (11 Abr 2014)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Buenos dias,creo que yo no tengo ninguna necesidad ni obligación de poner capturas o presentar pruebas mas allá de poner en el foro que compro, a cuanto entro y a cuanto salgo debidamente por fechas,tampoco me preocupa si hay gente que se crea o no se crea porque al único que tengo que rendir cuentas es a Hacienda,porque nunca he tocado cuentas de nadie ni pienso tocarlas,ni siquiera puedo asesorar,para éso están las empresas las empresas de asesoramiento financiero(EAFI) inscriptas en la CNMV,tampoco vendo cursos ni pócimas mágicas,simplemente me gusta la bolsa,llevo muchos años,creo que se me dá bien y me gusta mojarme en los foros ,y si personalmente alguien me pregunta donde invierto o que haría en su caso,pues yo se lo digo como lo haría con cualquier amigo o familiar,si luego me recompensa con unas cañas o un jamón jajaja,perfecto.
> También quiero reseñar que ésto es sólo un reto personal mio,cada uno es libre y responsable de sus inversiones,un saludo.



Con un par.
No entiendo a los que critican tu postura, ¿Que quieren? Es que no lo entiendo, que me perdonen pero es que soy muy torpe.
Si control del riesgo, estuviera pidiendo pasta por seguir su sistema, entendería que alguien pidiera pruebas, pero lo único que hace es cantar una entrada y una salida, como si estuviera con unos colegas en el bar tomando una cerveza, ni más, ni menos.
¿Por qué entra? Pues muchas veces lo ha justificado, incluso yo le he dicho que yo no lo habría hecho, por razones técnicas, pero también hay que decir que es como los gatos, siempre cae de pie, así que algo tendrá el vino cuando lo bendicen.
¡¡Amen!!


----------



## Chila (11 Abr 2014)

Pienso como Illescas, agradecido a controlderiesgo.


----------



## control de riesgo (16 Abr 2014)

*Entrada hoy en Almirall a 10,75.*

El valor elegido es Almirall,entro en Almirall hoy a 10,75 con 17.082 euros,a ver que tal,un saludo.

PD:ësto es solo una apuesta personal mia,está claro que cada uno es libre y responsable de sus inversiones.


----------



## Guanotopía (18 Abr 2014)

¿Qué le ves? 

Hace tiempo creo que ya lo habías comentado y parece una buena apuesta, pero lleva un mes de caída bastante fuerte (está ya a niveles de octubre)







lo que me preocupa es que llegue a niveles de septiembre ienso:


----------



## dmdp78 (18 Abr 2014)

Pues yo le entiendo perfectamente, no va a estar 10 años en este valor, hay un 80% de rebote por pura inercia bursatil estacional , 15% de ganancia -5% de tasas/Impuestos= 10%  en semana u media no esta mal.


----------



## cujo (7 Jul 2014)

calopez dijo:


> Prueba con Gowex antes de que explote.



joe lidel ::


----------



## ane agurain (7 Jul 2014)

cujo dijo:


> joe lidel ::



no sabría algo en reuniones con el pavo y se lo calló por no hacerle un feo ::


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (7 Jul 2014)

calopez dijo:


> Prueba con Gowex antes de que explote.



Pues Calopez I el glande (*glan* li*de*l : llevaba toda la razón... el problema era adivinar cuándo iba a explotar.

Aunque como en la mayoría de las veces, hay unos pocos que se han forrado, y otros muchos que han palmado pasta (algunos una fortuna).


----------



## control de riesgo (3 Nov 2014)

*Vendidas hoy las Almirall a 12,58.*

Vendidas hoy las Almirall.
19.849 euros disponibles para el siguiente valor.

---------- Post added 03-nov-2014 at 20:11 ----------

3.000 euros iniciales en 2009,son 19.849 euros en 2014.
He conseguido unas ganancias brutas de mas de 500% en 5 años.
Llegados a éste punto,mi corazón me impulsa a seguir,pero mi cabeza no,y en bolsa hay que tener mas cabeza que corazón,dicen que el dinero ganado en bolsa es un dinero prestado,pues tarde o temprano la bolsa te lo vuelve a arrebatar.
Por lo tanto tomo la decisión de proteger todas mis ganancias,y volver a empezar de nuevo,con mis 3.000 euros iniciales,la misma estrategia y la misma ilusión.
Conclusión:me he acojonado si,pero la bolsa no me vá a quitar lo bailado.
Gracias por vuestros apoyos en éste hilo,abriré un nuevo hilo,porque éste ya no es mi objetivo,si no vá a ser repetir los mismos resultados en los próximos 5 años¿será posible?el tiempo lo dirá.Un saludo.


----------



## juan35 (3 Nov 2014)

Gracias y espero esa segunda parte :Aplauso:



control de riesgo dijo:


> Vendidas hoy las Almirall.
> 19.849 euros disponibles para el siguiente valor.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-nov-2014 at 20:11 ----------
> ...


----------



## Rafacoins (4 Nov 2014)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Vendidas hoy las Almirall.
> 19.849 euros disponibles para el siguiente valor.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-nov-2014 at 20:11 ----------
> ...



Muy bien hecho, y muy acertada la desicion de recomenzar de nuevo en este momento de incertidumbres.

Seré curioso. ¿que piensas hacer con los beneficios?, ¿un coche, bluechips, viajes, RF?.

Desde luego, solo es simple curiosidad y no tienes que responder si no lo deseas


----------



## control de riesgo (4 Nov 2014)

Rafacoins dijo:


> Muy bien hecho, y muy acertada la desicion de recomenzar de nuevo en este momento de incertidumbres.
> 
> Seré curioso. ¿que piensas hacer con los beneficios?, ¿un coche, bluechips, viajes, RF?.
> 
> Desde luego, solo es simple curiosidad y no tienes que responder si no lo deseas



Será para la Universidad de mi hijo,éso si,si el quiere estudiar claro,lo invertiré en un par de fondos con poco componente de bolsa,un saludo.


----------



## sonriesiempre123 (4 Nov 2014)

muy curioso el sistema de control de riesgo, y muy buena la intuicio .

me gustaria conocer en que fondos lo meteras, seguro que los has buscado con buena intuicion y sapiencia...

gracias por compartir el experimento, y si lo repites, haznoslo saber...


----------



## DVD1975 (7 Nov 2014)

control de riesgo dijo:


> Será para la Universidad de mi hijo,éso si,si el quiere estudiar claro,lo invertiré en un par de fondos con poco componente de bolsa,un saludo.



Tengo ciertas dudas.¿cuando decidiste empezar a invertir ya tenias conocimientos del bolsa,partías de 0 conocimientos,tenias formacion ade, o master?
Es q me parece imposible a día de hoy ganar esa cantidad sin tener cierta formacion o suerte.


----------



## kasper98 (7 Nov 2014)

Sin invertir en futuros y un apalancamiento brutal no creo que lo consigas

---------- Post added 07-nov-2014 at 22:41 ----------




kasper98 dijo:


> Sin invertir en futuros y un apalancamiento brutal no creo que lo consigas



Los buenos en bolsa no invierten.compran empresas,te queda mucho para entender eso


----------

